# Some advice for anyone just starting out.. I'm only 2 weeks in so here's what I've learned.



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

*Most of this is common sense. Hopefully someone finds these tips useful.*​
I'm in Orlando. Uber isn't legal in most of Orlando. So be careful.

Keep at least a half of tank of gas at all times.

Get a dual dash cam if you plan on doing this for a while. I have the Falcon 360. (optional but highly recommended)

Track your miles. Keep a log. I use an automated app called mileIQ. Tracks your miles. Pause it when your'e not doing uber. It'll send you reports that will help you later.

Use a phone mount. Keep both hands free and available. (Not optional. Do it.)

Keep your car clean. Inside and out. (optional )

Keep your windshield and other windows as clean as possible. Especially if Ubering at night.

Don't speed where you need to stop or turn often. Drive as if you have a half full bucket of sewage in the trunk and you don't want to tip it over. (optional)

Turn the radio down before a PAX enters the car. (I turn it down to a soft level so the cab environment doesn't seem quiet and creepy)

If you're in a humid climate at night set you air conditioner to only 10-12 degrees lower than the outside air. The doors being opened constantly will cause your windows to fog over if you're running the air on the coldest settings. (YMMV, depending on AC, Cab size, etc.)

You cannot control the ratings you will receive. Just be courteous.

Own your car. If you don't want people drinking or eating in your car tell them "No eating or drinking in my car please"

You will probably be rated lower for standing up for yourself and taking ownership of your car, which belongs to you, not Uber or the PAX.

Again, don't worry about the rating. There are plenty of awesome people out there to wash out the ratings from the shit heads.

If you feel you need to end a trip midway, do it! Pull over to a public place if possibly and say "I'm ending this trip, please exit *my *vehicle. Another driver will have to pick you up"

If they become hostile. 911 - Dash cam on.

Stay away from waiting for pick ups from clubs and bars. I usually prefer dropping off at them instead. So if you do just back track away from the nightlife and wait for a ping. The further you are from the popular destinations the higher the chance of getting a trip back to them. This doesn't always work. You'll learn your area and figure out where the most populated residential areas are.

*Only give 5 stars if you've been tipped.* They may seem super nice but they will still rate you low. A tip given also hugely implies a 5 star rating. No tip = potential for 4 or much less.

It truly is the luck of the draw. But if you hang outside or close to bars and clubs after 11.. you're asking for it. (Roid rage, puke, drunks etc)

If you get a ping from a paX rated lower than 4.7 just let it beep until it goes away.

Don't accept pings that are miles away or more than 6-8 mins.

If you have a 4 door car with seat belts for 3 passengers and you see 4 people, drive off. (I have a 4 door car with seatbelts for 4.. if they are small people, fine. If not, pedal to the floor. No offense, bigger people.. but my suspension is too soft for too much weight x 3 + 1)


Try not to drive around town waiting for a ping. Park somewhere, gas station, supermarket parking lot, near but not inside residential areas.


Parking it saves gas and lowers your total mileage per night. I also believe if you're parked you have a better chance of being the closest driver as opposed to when youre moving. Why? Well, if you're moving.. you could move just enough to be out of range of someone who is about to send a request... ya never know..so save your gas and just chill somewhere.


Always remain positive. If you have a PAX that wants to talk be friendly and just agree with everything they say. They will feel like "this cool uber driver agrees with me, awesome!" let them win. No need to debate things. Just be courteous and let them believe that their distorted view is actually good.


If you have a couple or a pair of friends and they are talking between themselves, don't try to jump in. Just drive. Be cool. If theyre talking about something and they want you to chime in, they will initiate.


If you're playing music and it's low but the pax acts ******y and says "HUH?!" to his girlfriend or whatever, he's trying to passive-aggressively say "Turn off the radio"


Remember, most cars have speakers right behind a PAX's head/ears... so at lower volumes it still may seem louder to them.


If you see someone stumbling towards you car, they are drunk. If you give him/her a ride and they are by themselves it can be a dangerous situation. If they are with someone else drunk, watch out.. if the other person isn't drunk ask him to keep an eye on the other person incase you need to pull over. The odds of puke in your car are at there highest. Use your best judgement.


If you see you riders approaching and they seem like trouble, bail. Trust your instincts.


Most of the shittiest riders are also the shortest trips.. but that short trip will feel like hours. If you put that same group into a 20-30 minute trip the drama will multiply ten fold. So decide if it's worth it before allowing them in your car.


Tolerating bullshit isn't worth $3 . Another ping will come in, again, trust your instincts


If a PAX says he has drugs on him. Pull over. "The ride is cancelled, please exit *my* vehicle"


Remember, dash cam.


Waitresses, bartenders, strippers and other service workers and such don't get out until after 2:30-3:30am or later, usually. Once you find an area where they get off and request uber like clockwork you can use this to you advantage. Most tip really well and most live 10+ miles away from work. So if you're still out and about, keep this in my for one last final fare that will usually be worth it.


Rates here 75 cents per mile but you can still earn a little money if you play it smart and have a little luck.


Weekend tips have been 40-75 each night which is nice. Weekday tips... Nope. But yes, people do tip, mostly on the weekends though.. it does happen. If someone hands you a tip just say "Wow, thanks, thank you!" And go on... It makes you seem shocked and grateful at same time.


Remember, it's your car, your rules. **** the rating system. Don't try to be a jerk about it, be polite.. don't try to create a stand-offish attitude. Simply be cool but firm.


If you're dropping off at downtown and it's busy out there and you get a ping for a pick up around the corner, forget about it, they won't usually be outside ready to jump in and there is no where to stop.. they somehow think you can magically hover outside the bar's door in moving traffic and they can wait til you show up to be ready.. nope. waste of a ping and time.


Always blame the GPS, "damn google maps".. if you take a bad turn just let them know you will submit a "Trip correction"( thats if they raise hell about it, if not just keep going.) The pax will end up usually doing it themselves by sending uber a message.. then just be sure to send uber the correct A -B etc. Uber will fix it.


If a rider cancels a trip while they are in the car just pull over and say "Have a good night" they will say, "wait, what?" you say "you just cancelled the trip" - then go from there..


If you're waiting for a rider and he hasn't shown up yet then you can cancel and collect the fee. Don't wait longer than 6 minutes. Most won't wait longer than 5. It's up to you. Just be patient and don't leave a pick up too early. You can get paid either way if you just wait out the 5 mins.


Need to take a screen shot of your uber account page, map or earnings etc? On android just press and hold the power button _ volume down til it pops up. On iphone press and hold HOME and SLEEP


No water, gum, candy or any of that nonsense.


Uber is not a great full-time employment strategy (for most people) but if you be smart you can achieve positive results and create a decent amount of supplemental income. Just remember, you're cashing out equity on the value of your car. It's up to you if that matters.


Quite often your pax will ask "Are you making good money?" Just say "Uber charges 75 cents per mile and takes about 25%..." (Or whatever your rate is in your area. This is straightforward, and it educates the riders on the truth. Hopefully that information gets passed around and they do the math themselves.) If they ask a follow up question to it just say, "I'm just trying to make ends meet, I'm just happy giving people who need ride a ride" They know how much they paid for their own fare. They know how much a taxi is.

That's all I have for now. Perception is everything. If you have a negative perception about Uber and it bleeds into the energy you put out into your car the pax will sense it. Just do your best to be polite, and relaxed. Over time things will get better, but being negative and rude can only make things worse.

Good luck.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

That's some really good information! Thanks!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## GypsyLee (Jul 31, 2015)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> *Most of this is common sense. So no need to point out the obvious. Some people rely on advice and hopefully someone finds these tips useful.*​
> I'm in Orlando. Uber isn't legal in most of Orlando. So be careful.
> 
> Keep at least a half of tank of gas at all times. Unless you're about to go home or something.
> ...




POST # 1/SECOTIME:
POST # 2/Coachman:
POST # 3/Skinny1:
POST # 4/GypsyLee: "Ahoy!"&Welcome
to UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island,
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

☆ ☆"PROTECT Your Legal Rights:.☆ ☆
NEW DRIVERS have ONLY 30 Days to
OPT-OUT of Binding Arbitration"☆ ☆
https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service ALERT
from These Notables:
chi1cabby ...&...
Casuale Haberdasher.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't have uber adjust the fare as they will take it out of your pay. Anytime a fare adjustment is done it comes out of driver pay even if it wasn't the drivers fault. Like for a rider complaining about high surge or requesting select and meaning to hit X etc

Otherwise good info thank you


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Don't have uber adjust the fare as they will take it out of your pay. Anytime a fare adjustment is done it comes out of driver pay even if it was for a rider complaining about high surge or requesting select and meaning to hit X etc
> 
> Otherwise good info thank you


What I mean is. Tell them you will contact uber. Don't actually contact them. If the pax does it and it's not accurate just email support and they will fix it. Happened to me the other day and Uber fixed it. They know where you go so it's not hard to prove, they just need to know it matters to you.


----------



## Prayze (Aug 27, 2015)

Very GOOD Post.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks! Not many posts like this one, where people offer advice. This is not the usual b**ch and moan post LOL thanks bro


----------



## Prayze (Aug 27, 2015)

My add ons (More on Keeping High ratings / Happy Pax and maby even tips):

1. Do Water if you can afford it. Helps Secure those 5 Stars. and You need to keep hydrated as well. (NO CANDY, This is not a Bathroom. / Gum Maybe to some pax.)

2. Always Greet every single pax who gets in your car. 1 by one. Everybody gets eye contact (take the time to Turn around. no mirrors).

3. Always try to greet / Call the PAX By their names (Specially if you feel confident about pronouncing it properly.) Their name is the sweetest sound in the world to them. This will promote that you are alive, aware, conscious
and a bit savvy. create a good vibe.

4. I 2nd this one.....Agree with almost everything. ..Or Stay Quiet. Never get into a Debate. Its not gonna get you 5 Stars a tip, or a friend lol. Most likely Your prob never going to see this person again. No sweat.

5. 2 questions to find out if they are talkative kind. They will let you know by replying with long answers. If they give short answers it means for whatever reason valid or not. they are not ready to be social at the moment. its totally fine. Play some soft music.

6. If they are talkative, Ask lots of easy progressive Questions. Smile and always focus on them. Have them do 90% of the talking. they would like that. Just be a good listener, they are on the stage. They know you prob spoke to lots of people that day...they are on the stage. Make em fell like it. Who cares. Better Focus on the road and getting them there safe.

7. Brings me to the next. Never the award silence. Play very soft music even if having a conversation to make it ok for long pauses. Silence = Awkward in America.

8. Mute your GPS. or use your Bluetooth if you absolutely need the Audio Guide. Make your PAx comfortable inside your car. they are not commuting / driving themselfs. leave the stress. they are paying for the service(Fair cuts or not) I think the Audio GPS over the music is a bit un-classy and interrupts the best part of the theWeeknd or Drake 

10. Take it easy on the Turns. If you drive a little faster, thats fine. but make sure you take those turns / curves Noticeably softer. You dont want to whiplash your pax in the back. People will focus on this and rate you low for "Being a bad unsafe driver" Don't do it.

8. Apologize if you make mistake, Break hard. Turn fast. Ect.. Its common curtesy, Pax almost always unexpect the apology & almost every time hit you back with a firm big "It ok ! No problem at all, its good! Ect". You just tuned what was going to be a potential negative judgment into a positive one in 1.5 seconds ;D/ probably healthy for you as a person to get into this too.

9. Always say Bye on a High Note. Specially if the ride was awkward or quiet. 50% chance they will rate you higher just because of this one thing. give them something to give yo 1 More star than they originally planned to give you.

10. No Matter How much you try there is always going to be that one pax to rate you low because they had a bad day or Mommy / daddy does not love them. no stress. Uber on.

Alot of this is Phycological common sense & understanding people and the culture (All places are different). Pickup a 4.7+ Pax 9 times out of 10 its going to be an OK to good to Great experience.

Don't forget to Rate them Appropriately to let your other Uber / Lyft brothers and sisters know what to expect.

My current Score: 4.94 
City: LA


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

UBER is about us drivers getting the drunks home saftly.Dont forget that !!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Prayze said:


> My add ons (More on Keeping High ratings / Happy Pax and maby even tips):
> 
> 1. Do Water if you can afford it. Helps Secure those 5 Stars. and You need to keep hydrated as well. (NO CANDY, This is not a Bathroom. / Gum Maby to some pax.)
> 
> ...


POST # 10/Prayze: How about a Screen
Shot of your
Driver Rating, Mr."Bluetoodth" ?

Don't say "maby" babe-E, when you
mean maybe, etc. [short for etcetera].
WTF is "ect"?

It is NOT O.K. to "brake" hard.
Try to "break" that bad habit!

ALSO...there is a "FICO Credit Score"
and a "Field of Psychology".......... but
"Phycological" is Pure Jive Talkin' !

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆

CREDIT DELAYED IS CREDIT DENIED

Thank You for the Obvious Effort You
went to in compiling this List AND
presenting it as a Learning Thread.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> Thanks! Not many posts like this one, where people offer advice. This is not the usual b**ch and moan post LOL thanks bro


Don't anybody try to take over my job!


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Very impressive for just two weeks in. This sounds like advice from someone working for at least 6 months. Thanks for these!


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

**** all that.. You got to do what's best for you what you are comfortable with and as for throwing up in my car I'm all leathered up... $200 if a person throws up in your car.... please throw up no big deal to me...I've done cleaned up my grandsons throwup and nobody can smell a thing.... smells fresh and new I get compliments everyday how clean my car is...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> *Most of this is common sense. So no need to point out the obvious. Some people rely on advice and hopefully someone finds these tips useful.*​
> I'm in Orlando. Uber isn't legal in most of Orlando. So be careful.
> 
> Keep at least a half of tank of gas at all times. Unless you're about to go home or something.
> ...


Add to it 
If customer called you an asked " where are you" hang up and cancel.
If you are driving an expensive car and pax ask you is this your car tell them this one of them 
No open/ close door use trunk release button this rideshare not a maid service.
If pax smells like road kill open windows as soon as you drop cause next pax will think that smell is coming from you.
Ask about their names when they hop in.
Tell them I m gonna follow GPS unless you have preferred route. That s it for now


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Prayze said:


> My add ons (More on Keeping High ratings / Happy Pax and maby even tips):
> 
> 1. Do Water if you can afford it. Helps Secure those 5 Stars. and You need to keep hydrated as well. (NO CANDY, This is not a Bathroom. / Gum Maby to some pax.)
> 
> ...


After your #1, you did ok. **** the water and your #1. I am above 4.8 for a long time and have not had 1 bottle to give out. Now tell me what is the difference between your 4.94 and 4.8ish? Unless there is a prize at the end of this rainbow, stop kissing ass to those riders and encourage them to get something for almost nothing. Water is for those near 4.6 who suck at this gig.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This is for you new guys if you're wondering if you can make a few bucks. Not a lot.. but for minimal effort I'll spend it. Plus you might get tips, I was given $112 in tips Friday and Saturday. Spent $75 in fuel. So $564 for cruising around with crazy chicks and lonely dudes lol


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a two week old driver also. Here's my two cents:

1) Carry Ozium, a flashlight, Invisible windows and newspaper (for interior windows), windex (for exterior windows), a couple towels and paper towels. Spend downtime polishing your windows.
2)Buy rubber floor mats. 10 bucks for a set at walmart, though you will likely need two sets since the rear mats don't offer much coverage.
3) Keep some white kitchen trash bags within plain site of the pax. This may be your only defense against pukers (it already saved me once). I keep mine in the seat pockets that face the pax.
4)Use the Kelly Blue Book website to estimate your depreciation cost. Get the value of your vehicle in its current state and the value with another 100,000 miles tacked on. Subtract the second from the first and divide that number by 100,000. This will give an estimated depreciation cost per mile driven. Beware, this will be a conservative estimate since it only accounts for mileage, it doesn't account for how much careless pax will tear up your doors and your interior. It also is based on the assumption that your car will _survive _another 100k miles. For an old car, a blown engine/******/hybrid battery needs to be accounted for in depreciation, not in maintenance since such a failure would end the life of the car. DO NOT overlook depreciation/maintenance costs! These costs knock off $2 off my hourly... and I have an old car that's worth less than 6K. If you are driving a newish car that's worth $20k+ then you are getting raped by deprecation.
5)The perfect greeting: Hi, I'm (redacted), what is your name please.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

good tips, esp bags in seat back pockets


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

I Love UBER said:


> **** all that.. You got to do what's best for you what you are comfortable with and as for throwing up in my car I'm all leathered up... $200 if a person throws up in your car.... please throw up no big deal to me...I've done cleaned up my grandsons throwup and nobody can smell a thing.... smells fresh and new I get compliments everyday how clean my car is...


POST # 15/I Love UBER: Anyone for
L'eau du Regurgez
in the popular "Grandson Fragrance" ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> good tips, esp bags in seat back pockets


POST # 21/SECOTIME: YES! There was
a UPNF link Posted off
and on about Reasonably Priced
SPACIOUS (1Gal.) Emesis
Bags that INSTANTLY convert 
BioHazard into a Scent-free 
GEL-like Solid.

Genius!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

The Bison is a strange beast indeed.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Great post. Thanks


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You're new, so this will help you a lot...
> 
> Uber best practices for safety, high ratings, and profit maximization.
> 
> ...


Good advice here too.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

good advice, but you must not have uber pool in your market. hands free is impossible in la. we have a pax in car, on route maybe freeway. and we get a ping. we must swipe to accept and then swipe to navigate. look at the rating and consider canceling due to low rating. and look at new destination and try not to miss exit.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

No Uber Pool. If we did I would drive my car off a bridge.


----------



## LancerGTS (Sep 24, 2015)

Finally some good, positive advice. I've only been a driver for about 2 weeks and can't stand the negative posts on here. I agree with how you perceive uber, if you complain about it all the time you're never gonna get good results. Just be happy you have a part time job that can help. Great post! Love the positivity!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's tough staying positive with this gig. If the drivers got a larger piece of the pie it would make it much easier but at the end of the day it is what it is. It's pretty hard to look over at Ubers stack of cash and not want to scream about it but if you're going to do it for what they offer you gotta accept that when you're on their time making the money you have to wear your happy face. That pretty much goes for any gig in the service industry.

I've been a waiter and a bartender and I had to deal with all kinds of shit.. and when someone came in that you just absolutely despised all you could do was smile and do your part even if you knew they were never going to tip ya.

It's easier to be negative and in a bad mood when you have ill feelings about what your doing or who you're doing it for.. but if you need the money try to be cool because having a shitty attitude only makes yourself look bad.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Honeymoon wearing off quickly. 1/4 th if the trips this last week versus the previous week. 
Also I think I will only do uber for XL, and lyft for the other rides. Period, unless surge. The fact that you can "potentially" be tipped on other rides was $16 one night. That wins lyft over uber X rides alone.


----------



## Scott Fleming (Sep 20, 2015)

Excellent insight, perfect sense and well put! Most of what you listed here I already have put into practice, except a few but will remember on my next driving shift (tonight). I don't stay downtown (Nashville) after 10pm, for the "puke" rule. Also, I park out of range of the honky-tonks, but within range of pax looking to go out, but not to the honky tonks. (Lots of trips to suburbs = higher fares).

So far, I've not met anyone "seedy", but I know it's only a matter of time before that pax climbs in my car.. 

Be careful, and stay alert!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

A couple of things to add to SECOTIME 's excellent post.

Adjustments: Own your mistakes and treat pax fairly. If you legitimacy took either a wrong turn or missed an exit that added significantly to the mileage, be ethical and do the adjustment. This lets the pax know you're not in it to rip them off.
Adjustments, part 2: If you get a network error message when trying to start or end a trip, be sure to note the start and end points of the trip so you can properly get the fare adjusted, whether it is in your favor or not.
UberPOOL : If you have UberPOOL in your area, it is in your best interests to let ALL pool requests expire. Uber has not educated pax about POOL rides, and they will be upset about picking up a second rider. This also means that 2 pax get to rate you on the same ride, and if there was tension between the pax, both will take it out on your rating. The best reason not to accept POOL requests is that Uber is cheating you out of as much as 40% of a fare, had they been 2 separate rides.


----------



## AustinGal (Oct 5, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> *Most of this is common sense. Hopefully someone finds these tips useful.*​
> I'm in Orlando. Uber isn't legal in most of Orlando. So be careful.
> 
> Keep at least a half of tank of gas at all times.
> ...


Really good information, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TravisBickleUSMC (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the information on Uberpool...I received a request last night for an Uberpool...and promptly cancelled it. It seems like way to much of a pain in the tuckus for me the driver. I couldn't get to the PAX in a timely matter anyway due to ACL traffic.....seems like passenger is being cheap. The PAX is already getting a ride for a bargain compared to taxi rates!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayze said:


> If you see someone stumbling towards you car, they are drunk.


Really?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If you're dropping off at downtown and it's busy out there and you get a ping for a pick up around the corner, forget about it, they won't usually be outside ready to jump in and there is no where to stop.. they somehow think you can magically hover outside the bar's door in moving traffic and they can wait til you show up to be ready.. nope. waste of a ping and time.
> 
> Always blame the GPS, "damn google maps".. if you take a bad turn just let them know you will submit a "Trip correction"( thats if they raise hell about it, if not just keep going.) The pax will end up usually doing it themselves by sending uber a message.. then just be sure to send uber the correct A -B etc. Uber will fix it.


- I got pings all Halloween weekend around packed bar areas. Since my car cannot yet hover above another car I circled the building like a hawk and parked in any closed business, open street space etc that I could find. A few "no parking behind this sign" spots but I cautiously parked with no lights on for just a minute or two. Downtown was crazy so parking violations are the least of their worries lol also sat in a drive-thru exit since the place was closed. I'm not missing that fare because I'm too far away! I'll make it work, good tips.

- Agreed on blaming the GPS, had a few situations when climbing a hill that suddenly split three ways at the crest (ah Pittsburgh), hesitated before making the correct turns. "Ah GPS lags on here sorry for that", everyone was very understanding. No wrong turns this weekend.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Prayze said:


> 8. Apologize if you make mistake, Break hard. Turn fast. Ect.. Its common curtesy, Pax almost always unexpect the apology & almost every time hit you back with a firm big "It ok ! No problem at all, its good! Ect". You just tuned what was going to be a potential negative judgment into a positive one in 1.5 seconds ;D/ probably healthy for you as a person to get into this too.
> 
> 9. Always say Bye on a High Note. Specially if the ride was awkward or quiet. 50% chance they will rate you higher just because of this one thing. give them something to give yo 1 More star than they originally planned to give you.


-Agreed on always driving safely and obeying the speed limit. As one poster mentioned the pax cannot anticipate the force of turns like the driver can, they feel it more.

Story: Five pax tried to fit into my Dodge Caliber, I told them "We can call another Uber X and I'll wait for you so we can take two cars" (a great tip from a poster on here, I don't want to miss out on a fare! I was professional and did recommend an Uber XL, but I also said I'd gladly wait for another Uber X). I'd imagine it'd be cheaper for an Uber XL versus two Uber X rides but they called another Uber X. The Prius that picked up the remaining group passed me shortly after starting and arrived 10 minutes before us (50 min ride). Driving through winding roads two baby deer suddenly appeared around a blind corner. I emphasized to the pax, _that_ is why I never speed, it is my job to get you to your destination safely and efficiently. Safety of all passengers and the driver is paramount to anything. We were probably going 15mph around some of those turns, wow they were sharp!

-Yes _always_ say goodbye to the rider (along with greeting them). I can't imagine the awkwardness of them just getting out in silence, that shows you really don't care about them. I say, "Thank you very much for riding! Make sure you have everything! Have a great night and be safe."


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I say

thanks for being a good passenger, I'll give ya 5 stars, have a good night!

If they're getting dropped at a bar or venue I'll add "thanks again go have some fun" after they say bye too

I am a robot with very little personality but it works. No one has gone into a rage while slapping me from the backseat yet.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> *Most of this is common sense. Hopefully someone finds these tips useful.*​
> I'm in Orlando. Uber isn't legal in most of Orlando. So be careful.
> 
> Keep at least a half of tank of gas at all times.
> ...


The list that I provide to noobs is as follows...

Uber best practices for safety, high ratings, and profit maximization.

• Don't even think about driving until you've purchased a commercial livery insurance policy. That'll run you about $4500 per year so you're going to be doing a lot of driving at first. But you really have no choice in the matter. Your personal insurance company is going to drop you if they learn you're driving for Uber. And the Uber contingent liability policy DOES NOT cover your medical claim or your property claim in the event you are involved in an at-fault accident.
• Dual channel dashcam. Don't ask why. Just get one and install it.
• Never pick up a pax with a rating lower than 4.7. (Jesus, how hard is it to be a 5-star pax? How about not being a döuchebäg?)
• Never respond to a ping more than 10 minutes away. (Yes, it might be a decent fare, but the odds are against you.)
• If you're traveling, never respond to a ping behind you.
• When you arrive at pickup location and pax is not present, DO NOT call or text the pax. Start a stop watch and cancel at 5:01 and move on.
• For the love of God, NEVER had out gum, candy, mints, water, etc. to paxs. There is no upside, it costs you money, and it creates more mess for you to clean up.
• If a pax leaves something behind in your car. DO NOT make the effort to return it. If you follow Uber's rules it'll actually cost you money and time to return it. If the pax needs it back, he/she will track you down through Uber. When that happens you can negotiate an appropriate fee to return the item. It doesn't matter what the item is - wallet, phone, eyeglasses, event tickets, clothing, jewelry, etc.
• ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're an independent contractor. Don't do anything without being paid. If you wish to run your car as a charity the folks over at Meals on Wheels would love to speak with you.

Some of these items may seem a little harsh to the new driver, but time and experience will show you that these practices not only work, but that they work very well. As a new driver, there's no value in re-inventing the wheel, as it were.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Does Uber really only charge 75 cents a mile in Orlando? Or is that your share of it?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea 75 per mile $1 base 13 cents per min

Min net fare is $2.40 which is 1 mile on a cab


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Does Uber really only charge 75 cents a mile in Orlando? Or is that your share of it?


That's the fare.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That's the fare.


Wow, that's low. Here in the Tampa area it's 95 cents. I would have expected Orlando to be the same.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea 75 cents is insulting.


----------

